# fur cons in va



## scouter5 (Nov 11, 2009)

im in the the Norfolk aera r there any cons around that any body knows about


----------



## Revy (Nov 13, 2009)

NOPE, nothing but anime cons here :3


----------



## kalanaph (Nov 15, 2009)

CRAP MAN! why are there no furry conventions in Virginia?... *cry*


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 15, 2009)

kalanaph said:


> CRAP MAN! why are there no furry conventions in Virginia?... *cry*



Let me see...Pat Roberson and the 700 club. Errr....Pat Robertson and the 700 err....oh yeah homophobia problems with some of the people here....*cough Pat Robertson and the 700 club*...

If you want to see other furs you might try for Katsucon in Feb, next year. I'm trying to organize a group fur meet there, the anime con is in Washington D.C. and it's supposed to be rather fur friendly, and fur-suit friendly.


----------



## kalanaph (Nov 16, 2009)

Really? Hmm... I should try to come. Is there a thread I check it out with or something?(the fur meet, not Katsucon)


----------



## scouter5 (Nov 16, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Let me see...Pat Roberson and the 700 club. Errr....Pat Robertson and the 700 err....oh yeah homophobia problems with some of the people here....*cough Pat Robertson and the 700 club*...
> 
> If you want to see other furs you might try for Katsucon in Feb, next year. I'm trying to organize a group fur meet there, the anime con is in Washington D.C. and it's supposed to be rather fur friendly, and fur-suit friendly.




first who is Pat Roberson and the 700 club? and i might be going with a fur friend of mine who is in the 757 furs group


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 19, 2009)

scouter5 said:


> first who is Pat Roberson and the 700 club? and i might be going with a fur friend of mine who is in the 757 furs group



Hmmm...

Videos say more than anything. I'll let you judge for yourself who he is:

Pat Robertson:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9DH-o_kP-Q

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrehcebmyRg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHiz0wTEGS8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzTx0lbwi8A

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8Lg6aUZykw

700 Club: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvPGZ56LBd8
Pat Robertson on the 700 Club: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yionQDpwTlM

Oh yeah...worth watching for the lulz: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hl_x3aVozuk
More Lulz, the ED article on him NSFW: http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Pat_Robertson

This is pretty interesting to watch, someone take on the guy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfvrj1CPLxo

Also nice to read: http://www.thenation.com/doc/20050919/blumenthal
This is kind of funny to read too: http://www.rotten.com/library/sex/homosexuality/

Judge for yourself but that nut and his followers are based in Virginia.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 19, 2009)

kalanaph said:


> Really? Hmm... I should try to come. Is there a thread I check it out with or something?(the fur meet, not Katsucon)



http://groups.yahoo.com/group/757-Furries/
You can send for a join request.


----------



## Revy (Nov 20, 2009)

katsucon is alright, they're moving from crystal city to some other place, i wasnt really paying attention earlier this year when they announced some changes.

i think they just had nekocon in hampton this month...god damn


----------



## scouter5 (Nov 20, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Videos say more than anything. I'll let you judge for yourself who he is:
> 
> ...



i start reserching him yesterday and he looks like a sacreligus duch thats got his head up his ass........and your apart of 757 furs i should be at the meet tomorrow with my budy who is a member


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 20, 2009)

scouter5 said:


> i start reserching him yesterday and he looks like a sacreligus duch thats got his head up his ass........and your apart of 757 furs i should be at the meet tomorrow with my budy who is a member



More like an old anthropomorphic walnut that has hemrroids that makes him perpetually butt-hurt...but your description is a good one too.

Yeah, I'll be there. I'm not hard to spot, a short strawberry blond girl.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 20, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Let me see...Pat Roberson and the 700 club. Errr....Pat Robertson and the 700 err....oh yeah homophobia problems with some of the people here....*cough Pat Robertson and the 700 club*...



Well, that probably explains why there are non here in WV that I know of.:-?

Such is life, but I will attend one someday.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 21, 2009)

scouter5 said:


> im in the the Norfolk aera r there any cons around that any body knows about


I was actually looking into the idea of doing a VA con (along with a few other people I know of) but the biggest problem the only really good place to do a con is up in NOVA, and the hotel/transit costs there are quite a hefty penny. Getting a hotel contract with decent room rates anywhere near DC is not easy at all.


----------



## scouter5 (Nov 22, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> I was actually looking into the idea of doing a VA con (along with a few other people I know of) but the biggest problem the only really good place to do a con is up in NOVA, and the hotel/transit costs there are quite a hefty penny. Getting a hotel contract with decent room rates anywhere near DC is not easy at all.




theirs Colosseum in Norfolk


----------



## KiloFox (Nov 22, 2009)

kalanaph said:


> CRAP MAN! why are there no furry conventions in Virginia?... *cry*


because it's Virginia... i used to live near Richmond... i know how it is... closest one i know of is AC in Pittsburgh PA...


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 22, 2009)

There's always Tyson's Corner.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 22, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> There's always Tyson's Corner.


That's where I work (and where FA is hosted, incidentally). I could probably negotiate a hotel deal easy enough.


----------



## ShadowEon (Nov 22, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> That's where I work (and where FA is hosted, incidentally). I could probably negotiate a hotel deal easy enough.



That's not even an hour away from here...or maybe about that. 


Yeah i'm in Northern VA And I too would like a furry con in VA.=D


----------



## Anubis_Howl (Dec 8, 2009)

ShadowEon said:


> That's not even an hour away from here...or maybe about that.
> 
> 
> Yeah i'm in Northern VA And I too would like a furry con in VA.=D



Dude, same here. 8D -highfive.- I know a few furs who would LOVE a convention in virginia.


----------



## Kelo (Dec 8, 2009)

There is a furry friendly con thats been going on for quite some time in VA MAGFest (MAGFest.org). The next one is this January 1st - 4th I am going!

MAGFest is the Mid-Atlantic Gaming Festival and has tons of arcane and pc/console games for 3 nonstop days with live music and raves/dances. Those who know about the super awesome furry electronica artist Renard he will be playing at MAGFest live this year.

I live in Newport News, VA and if there are any other furs interested in going let me know I would love to have some furry types to meet with there or hang out and such. And you should think about going Dragoneer so I can pounce you for taking care of the best website in existance!

Now about the having a Fur Con in VA holy crap that would be amazing, I never been to a con other then MAGFest so that would be an awesome thing for many of us here. Oh and if it does someday look like an reality I would do anything I could to help!!


----------



## Midna (Dec 8, 2009)

a Furry con in Virginia would be awesome
there are meets
but a massive group of us would be sweet
i am from Virginia Beach :3


----------



## Seppel (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm thinking of starting a small furry gaming event (focused around Furoticon, of course - http://furoticon.com NSFW). Perhaps something like 24 hours of nonstop gaming.

You'd have to be 18+ to attend, but we'd provide free pizza, free tabletop gaming (Apples to Apples anyone?), a bunch of free Furoticon cards and tournaments, and free invitations for Furo artists. 

It would happen around May, if there was enough interest. I'd plan on 20 - 30 people to attend.

The idea is still up in the air, with no definite ideas.

...but if you have ideas or thoughts, please post them here: http://furoticon.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=680 (Again, NSFW)

Thanks!


----------



## KittMouri (Dec 8, 2009)

kalanaph said:


> CRAP MAN! why are there no furry conventions in Virginia?... *cry*



You're not alone.  There aren't any in New York City (of all places) either.  There's Anthrocon in Pittsburgh, PA though.  It's huge and only about...what...8 or 9 hours away from Virginia and the bus and train go right there


----------



## Lunao (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm all up for a furcon in Virginia, either in Hampton Roads (my backyard) or NOVA.  Everything else is kind of far for me.  Furthest I've gone for a convention was Otakon up in Baltimore.


----------



## Revy (Dec 12, 2009)

maybe there will be one organized in the future ._.


----------



## Lunao (Dec 12, 2009)

Speaking of, What all does it take to organize a convention?  I would assume a lot.


----------



## Werehog&DragonTeaser (Dec 13, 2009)

but there has to be life here n newport news! ><"


----------



## footfoe (Dec 13, 2009)

Revy said:


> NOPE, nothing but anime cons here :3


the fact that you live in hampton roads up sets me deeply. 

i have never been to a convention of any kind so i don't know anthing about it. meow


----------



## Revy (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## scouter5 (Dec 14, 2009)

im planning on going to fwa


http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=57503&highlight=fwa


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 14, 2009)

If there was a furcon in Va, I wouldn't mind going. All things considered, the Seven cities isn't the best place to have a furcon.


----------



## Kelo (Dec 15, 2009)

Werehog&DragonTeaser said:


> but there has to be life here n newport news! ><"



I know right, well I am here in Newport News so there is one sign of life. Sent ya a note as I would love to chat since this area is rather void of our kind.


----------



## Lunao (Dec 15, 2009)

Rather void of our kind?  Seems every week I discover new furries here.  Don't say there are very few in the area.  I am originally from the newport news area.  You just have to look around, especially a little further south, like Norfolk and VA Beach.


----------



## Revy (Dec 15, 2009)

newport news is like the baby of the whole 757 rofl.


----------



## Kelo (Dec 16, 2009)

uhh huh I really dont understand but if there really are more than I have seen then awesome thats great


----------



## xydexx (Dec 17, 2009)

KittMouri said:


> There's Anthrocon in Pittsburgh, PA though.  It's huge and only about...what...8 or 9 hours away from Virginia and the bus and train go right there


Depends where in Virginia you are I guess. I'm in NoVA and it's only a 4 hour drive for me. :-D


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 17, 2009)

xydexx said:


> Depends where in Virginia you are I guess. I'm in NoVA and it's only a 4 hour drive for me. :-D


Yep, it's about a 4 to 4.5 hour drive for me as well, and it takes you through admittedly amazing scenery! Those mountains... they are beautiful!


----------



## Kelo (Dec 17, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> Yep, it's about a 4 to 4.5 hour drive for me as well, and it takes you through admittedly amazing scenery! Those mountains... they are beautiful!



Yea such is the problem of being in such a large state you have to tack on 4-5 hours to that distance for anyone in the major cities of the southeast of the state, but I still plan on going to AC for the first time this coming year just need to figure out who with and all that.


----------



## SmikKet (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm also in the Tidewater area as well. For Nekocon 15, I think a bunch of us should have a fur meet. There are not enough furs in Virginia!!!!! I'll be going all 3 days to Nekocon. Or we could organize furmeets at malls or something. Chesapeake Square needs more hype anyway.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 24, 2012)

Please look at the dates before posting.
Closed.


----------

